# Ce dont <proposition>, c'est (de) X - redondance de la préposition



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

Ce dont j'ai peur c'est *de* ne pas réussir

ou

Ce dont j'ai peur c'est ne pas réussir


MERCI

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil c'est de X dont [sic] / c'est X dont / c'est de X que.


----------



## la fée

"*de *ne pas réussir", car on a peur *de *quelque chose! Bon samedi!


----------



## Vive la France!!

Mais il ne faut pas employer deux fois la préposition *de*, dans une phrase, si je ne me trompe...


----------



## geostan

C'est la structure qui veut la répétition de la préposition, je crois.


----------



## la fée

Vive la France!! said:


> Mais il ne faut pas employer deux fois la préposition *de*, dans une phrase, si je ne me trompe...


 De toute façon, les phrases sont deux. Deux verbes (j'ai - c'est), donc deux phrases!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je suis de l'avis de Vive la France, ces deux de sont pléonastiques car font tous deux référence à _avoir peur de_

Ce dont j'ai peur, c'est ne pas réussir.


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit doute, pouvez-vous le lever?

 Personnellement, j'écrirais:

"Ce dont tu as besoin, c'est une bonne nuit de sommeil."

Devrait-on écrire plutôt:

"Ce dont tu as besoin, c'est *d'*une bonne nuit de sommeil."


merci, a-k


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est superflu de doubler la préposition _de_ qui est déjà incluse dans le _dont_. C'est donc bien la première phrase qu'il faut préférer. Mais la seconde est également possible.

_Ce *dont* tu as besoin, c'est une bonne nuit de sommeil._ 
_Ce *dont* tu as besoin, c'est *d'*une bonne nuit de sommeil._ ()


----------



## Aoyama

On doit quand même admettre que le tournure, redondante peut-être : "ce dont tu as besoin, c'est *d'*une bonne nuit de sommeil" s'entend fréquemment.
On la retrouve ici encore :
"Ce dont vous avez besoin, c'est *de* repos" (ou même : "c'est de/du repos dont vous avez besoin"), l'autre alternative étant : "ce dont vous avez besoin, c'est *du* repos".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Il est superflu de doubler la préposition _de_ qui est déjà incluse dans le _dont_. C'est donc bien la première phrase qu'il faut préférer.


Au plan strictement grammatical, oui.

Cela dit seule une minorité de personnes parle ainsi, et de nombreux écrivains (dont des Académiciens) écrivent "naturellement"...


> _Ce dont je rêve, c'est_ de la grande famille nombreuse... (Armand Salacrou)
> Mais _ce dont je parle, c'est_ de l'ensemble de ces grandes religions païennes. (Jean Daniélou)
> _Ce dont je parle, c'est_ d'exposés... (J.P. Sartre)
> Croyez-moi, Philip, _ce dont nous manquons, c'est_ de réalités. (Marguerite Yourcenar)


On voit le retour du vieux débat : la langue est-elle fixée par les grammairiens, ou par les auteurs ?...
Comme l'écrivait Vaugelas il y a quelques siècles,


> C'est ainsi que depuis neuf ou dix ans toute la Cour parle, et que tous les bons Auteurs écrivent. C'est pourquoi il n'y a plus à délibérer, il faut dire et écrire XXX, et non pas YYY, bien qu'une infinité de personnes trouvent cette façon de parler insupportable...


Eh oui, les bons auteurs et la pratique usuelle font changer la langue...!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Voilà où j'ai la tête qui tourne:
_
L'île dont elle rêvait, c'était la Guadeloupe_, et moi je ne pourrais pas écrire _c'était de la Guadeloupe_.

Mais:
_
Ce dont elle rêvait, c'était de la Guadeloupe_, et moi je ne pourrais pas écrire _c'était la Guadeloupe_.

Je suis incapable de trouver ici une explication grammaticale. _Dont_ n'est pas en cause, car dans les deux phrases si je remplace _rêver de_ par _rêver à_, j'écris et je dis exactement de la même façon.


----------



## tilt

Si tu veux dire _rêver à_, il me semble qu'il convient d'écrire _L'île à laquelle elle rêvait _ou _Ce à quoi elle rêvait.
Dont _remplace exclusivement la préposition _de._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, tout à fait. C'est pour ça que je concluais que _dont _n'était pas particulièrement en cause. Mes deux phrases sont avec _rêver de_, mais si on opte pour_ rêver à_, elles deviennent:

_L'île à laquelle elle rêvait, c'était la Guadeloupe_, et moi je ne pourrais pas écrire _c'était à la Guadeloupe_.

_Ce à quoi elle rêvait, c'était à la Guadeloupe_, et moi je ne pourrais pas écrire _c'était la Guadeloupe_.


----------



## Alacritas

Ça doit être à cause de la présence (ou absence) d'un nom. Pourquoi le fait d'avoir un nom fait une telle différence, je ne sais pas; en tout cas, j'espère que quelqu'un viendra qui sache la cause de ce phénomène.


----------



## CapnPrep

Alacritas said:


> Ça doit être à cause de la présence (ou absence) d'un nom.


Oui, ou plus précisément : On peut répéter la préposition après _ce dont_ et _ce à quoi_. Si on remplace le pronom _ce_ par un autre antécédent (nom ou pronom), ou si on change de préposition, la répétition n'est plus possible. Ce qui correspond à la construction « traditionnelle » :


			
				Le Bon usage (§1044 b) said:
			
		

> Avec les tours _*ce dont* je me plains, c’est …_, _*ce à quoi* je m’intéresse, c’est …_, la tradition est de ne pas répéter la préposition après _c’est_, mais il y a, dans l’usage moderne, une forte tendance à la répéter ou à utiliser _dont_ (qui en quelque sorte inclu [sic] _de_).


----------



## Marie3933

Bien d’accord avec CapnPrep et Alacritas car si on remplace le pronom neutre _ce_ par un nom, on n’a plus affaire au tour emphatique « ce qui/ que/ dont/ à quoi…, c’est… » qui fait l’objet de ce fil.

  Dans l’exemple de logospreference,1. _L'île à laquelle elle rêvait, c'était la Guadeloupe_,
  2. _Ce à quoi elle rêvait, c'était à la Guadeloupe_​la phrase 2 correspond au tour emphatique « ce qui/ que/ dont/ à quoi…, c’est… » (avec ou sans répétition de la préposition après _c’est_, cf. # 2 et 22) ;

  la phrase 1 = ce que CapnPrep appelle « la construction traditionnelle », à savoir : un syntagme nominal antéposé + reprise avec _c’est_ ; ce SN pourrait être un nom + adj. (son île préférée), un nom + un compl. du nom (l'île de ses rêves), un nom + prop. relative (l'île qu’elle préférait / où elle était née/ dont elle parlait/ à laquelle elle rêvait), bref, n’importe quelle structure équivalant à un adjectif. Ceci ne changerait rien à la suite de la phrase (c’est/ c’était…).


----------



## Aoyama

Il reste quand même que le tour :
2. _Ce à quoi elle rêvait, c'était la Guadeloupe  _(sans à) est possible.
L'emploi de "à" est-il _emphatique_ ? Peut-être, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Chimel

Marie3933 said:


> Bien d’accord avec CapnPrep et Alacritas car si on remplace le pronom neutre _ce_ par un nom, on n’a plus affaire au tour emphatique « ce qui/ que/ dont/ à quoi…, c’est… » qui fait l’objet de ce fil.


_Le dessert que je préfère, c'est la mouse au chocolat_ n'est pas une tournure emphatique, alors?

J'ai du mal à voir la différence avec _Ce que je préfère, c'est la mousse au chocolat_.


----------



## Ra.Os

Bonjour,
J'ai vu cette phrase dans un exercice de grammaire : _Ce dont Marc a peur, ce n'est pas du baccalauréat, mais de l'examen du permis de conduire_. 
Ma question est que _du_ et _de l'_ sont obligatoires dans les deux autres propositions ? _Ce dont Marc a peur, ce n'est pas LE baccalauréat, mais L'examen du permis de conduire_ ne serait pas correct ? Donc dans ce cas, il faut garder la préposition _de_, parce que c'est _avoir peur de qqch_, ou bien on peut utiliser tout simplement l'article défini aussi ? Et sans "ce dont", on devrait dire par exemple _C'est du baccalauréat dont il a peur_ ou plutôt _C'est le baccalauréat dont il a peur_ ? 
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## OLN

Bonjour Ra.Os

La répétition de la préposition n'est pas du tout obligatoire. Les deux tournures (avec et sans _de_) s'emploient.

Extrait du _Bon usage _:


> Avec les tours _ce dont je me plains, c'est_ ..., c_e à quoi je m'intéresse, c'est.._., la tradition est de ne pas répéter la préposition après _c'est_, mais il y a, dans l'usage moderne, une forte tendance à la répéter ou à utiliser _dont_ (qui en quelque sorte inclut _de_).



Je copie quelques exemples donnés :
• Sans répétition :
- Ce DONT je suis redevable à cette confession [...], c'est l'apaisement de notre conscience (MAURIAC) 
- Ce A quoi il faut toujours revenir, c'est l'organisation minutieuse du lendemain et la prévision (Ch. DU BOS)
• Avec répétition : 
- Ce DONT elle avait besoin, c'était *DE* ce mouvement autour d'elle (MAUROIS)
- Ce À quoi je parviens le plus difficilement à croire, c'est *À* ma propre réalité  (MAUROIS)
- Ce DONT j'étais surtout dépourvu, c'était *DES* moyens de manifester mes sentiments (DUHAMEL)


----------



## Terio

La tendance à la répétition est forte, en effet. Je n'oserais pas écrire comme Mauriac et de Du Bos.


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi c'est au contraire l'omission de la préposition qui spontanément me vient le plus souvent.  Mais je dois bien avouer que dans certains contextes, c'est la répétition que je trouve plus naturelle.


----------

